# Lüfter im Idle ausschalten



## dl241199 (5. Juli 2014)

*Lüfter im Idle ausschalten*

Hallo,
ich wollte mal fragen, ob ihr irgendein Tool oder eine Möglichkeit kennt, mit der man die Gehäuse-,CPU- und Grakalüfter im Idle komplett ausschalten kann?
Gruß dl241199


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lüfter im Idle ausschalten*

Gehäuselüfter könnte man mit einer normalen Lüftersteuerung regeln aber CPU und Graka ist quasi unmöglich und nicht zu empfehlen außer man kauft die relevante Hardware gleich im Dutzend. Die Kühler der Komponenten sind nicht auf Passivbetrieb ausgelegt und wenn die es wären braucht man die Gehäuselüfter für den Luftaustausch


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lüfter im Idle ausschalten*

Welche Lüfter sind denn verbaut & wie schaut dein System aus.


----------



## dl241199 (5. Juli 2014)

Die Lüfter sind die vom NZXT H440 und wenn ich die CPU und Graka lüfter ausschalte, dann würden die Gehäuselüfter auf jeden Fall laufen. Welche lüftersteuerungen gäbe es denn da? Habe halt vorne keinen Slot, deshalb müsste die dann extern oder hinten am Gehäuse sein.


----------



## BiosShock (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lüfter im Idle ausschalten*

Ich würde sie mit SpeedFan(Software) versuchen zu regeln(CPU/GPU). Keine Plan ob dein MB unterstützt wird. Aber wenn, dann kannst Du sie soweit runter regeln das sie praktisch nicht mehr zu hören sind.  

Gehäuselüfter die nicht über das MB angesteuert werden, kann man mit einem 12>7(5)V Adapter leise bekommen.


----------



## dl241199 (5. Juli 2014)

Die Gehäuselüfter regel ich übers MB und die sind dann auf 50% runtergeregelt, weniger geht nicht.


----------



## BiosShock (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lüfter im Idle ausschalten*



dl241199 schrieb:


> Die Gehäuselüfter regel ich übers MB und die sind dann auf 50% runtergeregelt, weniger geht nicht.


 
Mit SpeedFan komme ich runter bis auf 25% - darunter bleiben sie wirklich stehen... Was aber wie schon gesagt nicht ratsam ist.


----------



## v3nom (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lüfter im Idle ausschalten*

GPU Lüfter sind PWM geregelt und meistens begrenzt der Lüfter oder das BIOS der GPU die min. Drehzahl auf 20-30%.
Einzig die Asus Strix Grafikkartenmodelle können von Haus aus ihre Lüfter bei kleiner bis mittlerer Last komplett abschalten.
Evtl hilft ein GPU BIOS Mod…

3-Pin Gehäuselüfter müssen in ihrer Spannung soweit reduziert werden, bis diese stoppen. Die meisten BIOS begrenzen dies auch auf z.B. 60% (Asus).
Mit manchen Softwaretools kann aber weiter herunter geregelt werden. So habe ich das bei Asus Boards gesehen mit der eigenen Software von Asus (_Fan Xpert_ ?) kann ein Testlauf der Lüfter gestartet werden, um den Lüfter der Software "beizubringen" und kann anschließend auch in der Lüfterkurve abgeschaltet werden. Ist aber Windows- & Softwarebasiert.

4-Pin Gehäuse/CPU Lüfter werden durch das PWM Signal des MB geregelt. 99% der Lüfter lassen aber keine Steuerung unter 20% PWM zu, bzw bleiben dann stur bei der min. Drehzahl.
Auch können nicht alle MB unter 20% regeln!
Mögliche Lüfter sind meines Wissens nach nur 2 Scythe Lüfter mit 120mm welche sich auch auf 0% regeln lassen, wenn das MB dies zulässt (Asus, MSI sollten dies können).

Eine Möglichkeit die meisten Regulierungen zu umgehen bieten autonome Regler mit eigenen Sensoren. So kann das aquaero von Aquacomputer mit eigenen Temp Sensoren Lüfter steuern/abschalten.
Bei Hardwareluxx hat einer ein Projekt gestartet, bei dem ein Thermoschlater die Spannungsversorgung des Lüfters bis zu einer gewissen Temperatur unterbricht:
TARDIS' Workshop: Thermoschalter im Lüfterkabel für automatischen Aktiv/Passivbetrieb


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lüfter im Idle ausschalten*

Wenn dann müsstest du das alles über eine Lüftersteuerung regeln, die das alles kann.
Hatte bei mir bis auf die Grafikkarte alle Lüfter an der Alphacool Heatmaster 2.
Da kannst du über die Software so ziemlich alles regeln.
Hier mal ein Bild, wie die Heatmaster bei mir befestigt war



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings fällt dann ein Lüfter weg.


----------

